

Box.net bought Box.com domain for almost 1 million - larrys
http://news.cnet.com/8301-19882_3-57403747-250/how-box.net-became-box.com-for-just-shy-of-a-million-bucks/

======
jtchang
Seems worth it to me. Not only are you getting a 3 letter domain name but you
get to hold on to your current brand.

